# VIA 50% Off Sale Until 12/16/13



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 14, 2013)

An early gift from up north! 

VIA is having a 50% off sale - including the LD trains - until Monday, Dec. 16, 2013, for travel through Feb. 28, 2014!!! 

Now THAT would make a nice gift  ahmm... for the train lover! :wub:

Fare sample: $810 - including taxes - for a O/W single cabin VAC - TWO!

Ladies and Gentleman its time to scramble! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> An early gift
> 
> Now THAT would make a nice gift  ahmm... for the train lover! :wub:
> 
> Ladies and Gentleman its time to scramble! :giggle:


My email address is ...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 14, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > An early gift
> ...


 PMs would work too!


----------



## Via-Wannabe (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anyone noticed any pattern to when these types of offers come up? How often?


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, man. I would love to take a Via trip, but there's no way I can do it by February. That's a really good deal too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 14, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Oh, man. I would love to take a Via trip, but there's no way I can do it by February. That's a really good deal too.


Keep on Checking via.ca, they have Express Deals (Even Cheaper than 50% Off Fares!) and 50% OFF Sales Year Around including May and after Canadian Thanksgiving in Oct.(Summer comes Late in Canada and Winter Comes Early!!  )


----------



## montezume (Dec 18, 2013)

I've already gotten my tickets in a previous 50% off sale.

I'm taking the Canadian West from Toronto in an upper berth (well starting in Montreal on a corridor train) on Saturday, and back east on the way back in a lower berth in January! 8 Days on the train in total!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2013)

montezume said:


> I've already gotten my tickets in a previous 50% off sale.
> 
> I'm taking the Canadian West from Toronto in an upper berth (well starting in Montreal on a corridor train) on Saturday, and back east on the way back in a lower berth in January! 8 Days on the train in total!


 Great Trip! The Berths are Very Comfortable, You'll Enjoy Them! And the Park Car on the End of the Train is One of the Best Places on Earth to Be! I rode last Feb. from Vancouver to Toronto on an Express Fare and I'm Ready to Go Again Tomorrow!


----------



## chakk (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone say if there are electrical outlets in the open section seating areas? I've got an upper reserved from Vancouver to Toronto in February to mark another off my bucket list.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Dec 20, 2013)

chakk said:


> Can anyone say if there are electrical outlets in the open section seating areas? I've got an upper reserved from Vancouver to Toronto in February to mark another off my bucket list.


I don't think there was, it's been a couple years so I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 20, 2013)

chakk said:


> Can anyone say if there are electrical outlets in the open section seating areas? I've got an upper reserved from Vancouver to Toronto in February to mark another off my bucket list.


No there isn't! When the Sections are in "Day Mode" they look just like an Old time Chair Car out of the 50s (When these Budd Jewels were Built!)!! I can't speak to the Bedrooms or the Cabins for 2 since I Haven't been in them, but the Cabin for 1 (Roomettes) have 1 Outlet! I Honestly am Not sure About the Dome and Park Cars since I don't have any Electrical Devices I Travel with but I think they Have them! (The Entertainment is Outside the Windows and Inside the Park Car!) I have a Smart Phone (Sprint) that Doesn't Work During Much of the Route Since you're in the Middle of Nowhere Most of the Trip and it is Canada!! ^_^ I Only Used It for Internet Access in Vancouver, Winnipeg and Toronto during Layovers! (The Panorama Lounges in these Cities plus Montreal have Outlets and WIFI!!!)


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 22, 2013)

There aren't any outlets in the Sections at all! I asked my attendant and was suggested to use the one in the bathroom carefully!

Electricity wasn't too much of a problem for me on that trip since I was in Canada and kept my iPhone in Airplane mode so it pretty much lasted both of my two rides. I remember setting it up to charge at virtually the only outlet in the Bullet Lounge of the Parc car. I think I charged my camera's battery somewhere too, possibly at an outlet in the middle of the hallway by the double bedrooms (cabins for 2) and hoped no one took it (that wouldn't work to charge a phone or something with a cord, this is a batter in a self-contained charger).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was on the Canadian a couple of weeks ago someone I had dinner with mentioned they were having a problem finding somewhere to charge their phone……told them they could use the outlet in my room. Perhaps you can find someone that will offer that too. (there might also be outlets in the coaches and you could sit there for an hour or so while it charges)

I have Bell-Mobility and other than sporadic coverage across northern Ontario from Sudbury to the Manitoba border…..coverage in the rest of the country was fine. Bell Map here:

http://support.bell.ca/Mobility/Network_coverage/What_is_the_Bell_network_coverage_in_Canada

The other big service providers are Rogers and Telus……Check with your phone service to see whose network you will be roaming on while in Canada and get an add-on plan from your service provider before you leave home.

http://rogers.wirelessdealer.ca/coverage/index.asp?l=en

http://mobility.telus.com/en/index.shtml?ref=http%3A%2F%2Fmobility.telus.com%2Fen%2FQC%2Fcanada_travel%2F


----------



## chakk (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. I don't expect to use my phone, but would like to find someplace to recharge my Garmin GPS occasionally, so that I can use it enroute to track my travels.


----------

